
Applied Category Theory 2020 - VitalyAnkh
https://act2020.mit.edu/
======
ivan_ah
The main talks seem too advanced for me (as a beginner), but the tutorials on
Sunday (starting at 9AM EDT) are interesting:
[https://act2020.mit.edu/#tutorialday](https://act2020.mit.edu/#tutorialday)

Thx for sharing.

